# Your odd classical music fantasy you can't achieved lack of money(silly post)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Well i love to wear the clothes same has gesualdo ''the collet look rad'' were can i find 16 century clothes, and yes i know im wierd but whatever, Carlo Gesualdoo had style.I whant renaissance clothing even if people thinkk im a fool i dont care, who whit me on this , and in montreal were can i get these, franco-flemish or renaissance clothings, ishe im afraid there expensive...or only costume to rent...


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I'd like to hire La Scala: soloists, chorus, orchestra and make them rehearse The Mikado for a week.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I would love to hire a first rate string quartet and have them play Mozart and Beethoven and Schubert quartets, one every weekend in my living room.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I'd like to hire The Metropolitan Opera, soloists, chorus, orchestra and performing my favourite operas with my family, friends invited guests only.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd love to hire the MET and have them perform the Ring. They don't have to stage it. They can set up in my back yard.

JeffD- I would also love to have a really good string quartet play in my house. Or better yet, a piano quintet.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I would endow my "Four Sergeis Concert Hall", where only music composed by or commissioned by a Sergei--Prokofiev, Rachmaninoff, Diaghilev, Koussevitsky--would be performed. I would devise each evening's concert. Lotta great music came out of that quartet, one way or another. The Sergeis themselves would be the star performers as conductors and/or soloists-- hey, this is a fantasy!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Would hire an old English Stately Home that had a hall with wooden panels and have
Steven Isserlis
Joshua Bell
Stephen Hough

perform for me a chamber concert one evening with music of their choice.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, a stately home would do nicely. Some piano solo music, maybe a string quartet or a small scale concertante.
Old friends and gorgeous ladies. Lots of Champagne; cocktails "death in the afternoon".


----------

